# Drago Vom Patriot Breeding



## Dosher Segen (Dec 5, 2013)

Breeding my Czech (Furo/Jirkova D'vora/Car) female to V Drago Vom Patriot this month. Very excited for this breeding!! 1st time breeding!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Good luck, he's a nice male and has produced some very nice pups. 

What are you expecting to produce with this litter? Any goals? Anything specific you're excited about?


----------



## Dosher Segen (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you! Yes He is a very nice stud. My 1st goal with this letter is see if my female can produce. 2nd I want to learn from this litter. As far as the cross between the two, I want well balanced GSD pups in personal protection, Sport, K9 and family. I want a Ferrari with a steering wheel. LOL! I like Dragos drive and structure he brings to his pups. My female is a med lrg bone female and I like that. From what I have researched I think Drago and my female will compliment one another very well. But, we shall see .


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice and good luck! 

I have two Drago daughters: an one year old out of a Sid daughter and a baby pup out of a Falk daughter. Both lovely girls - they are a lot of fun!


----------



## Dosher Segen (Dec 5, 2013)

Just to be clear I am not here to advertise my pups. They are already spoken for from this litter. I am just super excited to learn from this litter and welcome all knowledge regarding Drago pups.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Do you work the Drago daughters how do you find them? I was interested in the Falk daughter breeding to Drago.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Super ball, tug, prey drives on both girls. Very solid females - doggy bitches for sure - always mistaken for males. Massive heads, heavy bone, imposing females. Deep pigment and good color. Drives are intense and they are bite monsters. No handler aggression and very easy to train if drives are focused correctly. Have to take care and channel it so drives don't overwhelm the task. 

I showed the sable out of the Sid daughter at the USA Sieger show and she went VP - only working line in a class of about 25 show dogs. She has prelimed ok for hips/elbows - will take her in for a-stamps soon. I have worked her on several helpers - excellent genetic grips, super aggression, and very fast to the sleeve for such a big bitch. Comes out of the trailer ready to work - no priming necessary - come out ready for the fray. Very vocal and had a bark/hold down at 5-6m of age. Super obedience - very ball/food driven and a joy to train. Extreme food drive makes tracking both a challenge and a joy - the intense drives have to be directed and focused - I have to give her a full breakfast before a track for example - otherwise she pulls me off my feet going after the track. With age, she is starting to mature but very slowly - she will have to be 2-3y before she truly matures and comes into her own. Very fast, agile, and body aware for a big female - surprising so because she is built like a horse and one wouldn't expect her to be as quick as she is. Will go SG or G in conformation depending on the judge (PM me why if you wish). I see her excelling in obedience and protection. If channeled correctly, her tracking will be high as well, but again, she must mature and settle down. 

The baby out of the Falk daughter is my bicolor 2mo Barracuda aka "Bear"  . Already has intense ball and tug drives. Full mouth genetic grip, bites only with her back molars, and she will tug with my adults like it's nothing. Does not take her eyes off the flirt pole and grips without release even with body contact/helper leaning over her, hands around her face. Fearless, curious, inquisitive, social, and vocal. Deep bark for such a little thing. Good on slick surfaces, new environments, and situations. No issue with a 7-8h car ride - came out of the crate and played ball - does not get fazed. Very clean in the crate and kennel - picks up new routines very quickly. Heavy bone and big head. She is a solid girl - build like a tank. She will mature to have SG to V structure. Some other pups out of the same mother: 



 - Bear will develop similarly in structure imo


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, nice to hear from someone that actually has a dog out of him. Sounds like those girls are lots of fun, now it will be hard for me to pick..malligator or drago pup?
I like the vid, and not to concerned with the conformation as long as it functional.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Just to be clear I am so not interested in a pup-lol


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

@OP....I would be excited about this breeding also.....lol. Good Luck!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Drago really stamps him self doesn't he. I have a friend wit two Drago pups about 8 months old and they are just like those in the video.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Question about Drago, Who raised and trained him? He is at Gary H now, but he did not breed him right? Just curious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No, he came out of Germany. 

His breeder: Home


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

The video shows BastinxBiggi pups - no Drago blood there. 

Drago is bred by Sven Leuschner of vom Patriot. He came over from Germany a little over a year ago.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

lhczth said:


> No, he came out of Germany.
> 
> His breeder: Home


Totally off topic. But I have been on this board for 12 years, bought a dog from you and just TODAY figured out what your screen name meant. I am not the brightest bulb. LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I LOVE my Drago girl. She is awesome. Grips, drives, focus, athletic ability. She is just ten months old and I can not wait to work her lots of venues. As a tiny pup, she wasn't for the faint if heart, but she has balanced nicely. Super stable and confident. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

gsdsar, :rofl:


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

gsdsar said:


> Totally off topic. But I have been on this board for 12 years, bought a dog from you and just TODAY figured out what your screen name meant. I am not the brightest bulb. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Okay, I MUST comment here. I have been on this forum for years too, bought a dog from her and now that gsdsar pointed it out, I now realize what your forum name is too. Hahhaa :wild:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Heck, I just realized who you are, Suka. LOL


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sounds like some nice pups and one I want very bad!!! Anyone doing any repeat breedings? Lol. I'm wanting to purchase around February, ideally. But we all know how that goes.


----------

